
Terraform at Scale - lachlanwhite
Hi HN, Presentation i did at a HashiCorp User Group in Melbourne Australias last week. Just thought i&#x27;d share the content if anyone is interested!<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;prezi.com&#x2F;view&#x2F;AuhhEjz2Wbi7lWoS2VGs&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Clicky:
[https://prezi.com/view/AuhhEjz2Wbi7lWoS2VGs/](https://prezi.com/view/AuhhEjz2Wbi7lWoS2VGs/)

